# GPU-Z is used with Furmark v1.8.2



## Urlyin (Jun 16, 2010)

I know I maybe late to the party but something I found interesting and thought I'd share... When using Furmark v1.8.2 initially I saw the temps in the upper left corner as just Clocks:







But when running GPU-Z in the background Furmarks switchs to GPU-Z






Note: the pics shown are from different times and the temp difference is not reflected in these pics.... actually they are pretty much the same using GPU-Z or just the default...


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 16, 2010)

Wouldn't it be sweet if GPUZ was packed with Furmark? 
That would be awesome publicity.


----------

